# 2005 Altima fuel pressure sensor



## Gera815 (Jun 13, 2016)

Can anyone tell me where to find the fuel pressure sensor. I've been trying to find videos online but no luck at all. My car is smelling like gas on the road. I'm pretty sure that's what the problem is. Also when I fuel up and fill up it does not show as full on the dashboard.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Probably can't find it because there's no such thing as a fuel pressure sensor, technically. There is a fuel pressure regulator, which regulates the amount of fuel pressure available at the fuel rail/injectors. There is a fuel tank pressure sensor, which is part of the evaporative emissions system used to store fuel tank vapors until they can be later introduced to the engine and burned; the fuel tank pressure sensor is the "eyes" of the system used during self-testing of the system for leaks. Then, there is a fuel level sensor, which is used to determine how much fuel is in the tank and allow the fuel gauge to display this information. Which one are you looking for?


----------



## Gera815 (Jun 13, 2016)

Fuel tank pressure sensor I'm sorry


----------

